# Going to look at some trucks, Opinions on these



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Dodges were always ugly, The new ones might just be the best looking HD truck on the road.
> 
> .



Um....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

JT Wood said:


> I had one, it was really reliable but not even good enough to tow a bass boat :laughing:
> 
> 143 hp (107 kW) @ 3,600 rpm / 257 lb·ft (348 N·m) @ 2,000 rpm



Gutless for anything other then driving around, but that is all I want.

You can get a banks turbo for them or modify a 6.5 turbo setup to fit.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Millworker said:


> Anything you say can be googled for Chevy and turn up the same results as what you say for Dodge and vice versa.
> 
> So I guess I am living proof that your statement is bull.


How, I had a 2000 dodge, tranny fluid changed every 25k ( less then half what is recommended) mantenence done by a dodge dealer and I went through 2 trannys before i blew a baseball size hole out of the size of the block at 120k. Never over loaded, and never towed a trailer. So bull sh!t that ass hole


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Input and ouput were weak, still are. 
Personally, after 99/00, trucks got ugly.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Personally, after 99/00, trucks got ugly.


Agreed


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Input and ouput were weak, still are.
> Personally, after 99/00, trucks got ugly.


Some worse then others, but true


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> So bull sh!t that ass hole


Getting a little bitter are we? There is no need for name calling. I'll quote myself again.




Millworker said:


> Anything you say can be googled for Chevy and turn up the same results as what you say for Dodge and vice versa.
> .


You say you had problems with a 2000 RAM..

So.. Go to google and type in 2000 Silverado transmission problems. Then watch the thousands of results that come up. Better yet try any brand of truck.



jlsconstruction said:


> before i blew a baseball size hole out of the size of the block at 120k. Never over loaded, and never towed a trailer. So bull sh!t that ass hole


Sounds like a lemon or pure neglect. Considering the engine blocks in those rams are a design from the 60s.The 5.9/5.2 have always been good engines. But yes the world knows dodges eat transmissions yearly and blow engines every 120k that's why nobody buys dodge trucks.

If you really want I can provide links that back up anything I have posted  Trucks with similar mileage or issues etc.


----------



## Curt Boyer (Jul 1, 2007)

I had a 2001 ram that I changed the trans at 30k under warranty. Trans is a minor problem compared to ****ty build quality, tragic mileage, faulty electronics, and bank robbing yearly maintenance costs. I keep my trucks for a long time and this one cost a lot of money in work lost as well as daily costs. I had a F150 before the ram with the much vaulted straight 6 engine. It had no power to tow even a concrete mixer up the hills where I lived. Pickup trucks are ok for roofers and framers who don't need to carry a lot of tools on a daily basis, but if you are a renovator or remodeler they are a poor choice. I had a ARE cap on the Ram which I built drawers and storage cabinets in and I was constantly moving materials and tools around to get what I needed to work.


I thought about a trailer and even looked at several but where I work (Philly suburbs) there isn't room to park or maneuver on some of the neighborhoods we work in. I work with a guy that has a Sprinter and it gets great mileage, costly maintenance, good tool storage, and small footprint for parking and accessibility. I thought it was the next truck I would get until I started work with three guys that all had supreme body work trucks, with storage accessed from both sides with multiple doors and the back doors to access the inside. Two of the trucks are Chevy and one is Isuzu. We built out the insides with 1xs and birch ply cabinets and doors. They hold all of our tools and materials that we use day to day, plus they have plenty of room to haul sheet goods, trash, long moulding and lumber, and ladders. I've worked with these guys and their trucks for years and I thought I had found my next work truck! While these trucks are a vast improvement over the Ram they still had some issues. 
To access the extension ladders you have to do a cross between a Cirque du Soleil and a Carl Walenda tiptoe dance on the roof so you don't fall or beak the plastic roof panels. When the weather is bad there isn't enough room to do any work inside the truck like you could in a trailer.


Then I saw a couple of YouTube videos of guys setting of mobile workshops in box trucks and I knew this is the next truck I will get. So my local Woodcraft store was looking to get rid of their 2007 GMC(Isuzu) 4500 5.2 liter turbo diesel 16' box truck with lift gate and low mileage and the owner made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I've had the truck 6 months and I'm still building it out. Like any shop you never really finished and the design is constantly changing. Our jobs used be for months at a time in which you could gradually load the job with tools and materials as needed, now our jobs seem to last weeks and days instead of months. In our work we set up tools in the morning and put the tools away at the end of the day in our case that is Roesseau tablesaw tables and out feed, mitersaw and extensions, router table, and compressor. Then there's the cleanup whether it's in the house, garage, or the yard. Now throw in bad weather and your got tent and tarp setup, tool and material exposure, not to mention our exposure! Now I pull up to the job and plug in to the hose and the truck is powered. In the truck I have a table saw with 14' of out feed, mitersaw with 11' of out feed, jointer, planer, and router set up and ready to work as soon as I plug the truck in. We have had three carpenters working in the truck at the same time without bumping elbows too badly. This truck has made work much more organized and enjoyable for me and the carpenters I work with.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

My 96 Ram 2500 HD lasted through 16 years of commercial use with no major trans issues and I definitely had her overloaded most of the time. Previous new Ford F250...10 years under similar conditions. My new F250...I'll let ya know down the road a bit.

I really think it's part luck of the draw, maintenance and how hard you press the pedal.

Not sure why I went back to Ford this time, Probably the high payload, 6.2 gasser with that super smooth 6 speed trans. 

Never was a Mopar fan prior to 96, but I gotta say after owning her all those years, I'll always have fond memories.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Curt Boyer said:


> I had a 2001 ram that I changed the trans at 30k under warranty. Trans is a minor problem compared to ****ty build quality, tragic mileage, faulty electronics, and bank robbing yearly maintenance costs. I keep my trucks for a long time and this one cost a lot of money in work lost as well as daily costs. I had a F150 before the ram with the much vaulted straight 6 engine. It had no power to tow even a concrete mixer up the hills where I lived. Pickup trucks are ok for roofers and framers who don't need to carry a lot of tools on a daily basis, but if you are a renovator or remodeler they are a poor choice. I had a ARE cap on the Ram which I built drawers and storage cabinets in and I was constantly moving materials and tools around to get what I needed to work. I thought about a trailer and even looked at several but where I work (Philly suburbs) there isn't room to park or maneuver on some of the neighborhoods we work in. I work with a guy that has a Sprinter and it gets great mileage, costly maintenance, good tool storage, and small footprint for parking and accessibility. I thought it was the next truck I would get until I started work with three guys that all had supreme body work trucks, with storage accessed from both sides with multiple doors and the back doors to access the inside. Two of the trucks are Chevy and one is Isuzu. We built out the insides with 1xs and birch ply cabinets and doors. They hold all of our tools and materials that we use day to day, plus they have plenty of room to haul sheet goods, trash, long moulding and lumber, and ladders. I've worked with these guys and their trucks for years and I thought I had found my next work truck! While these trucks are a vast improvement over the Ram they still had some issues. To access the extension ladders you have to do a cross between a Cirque du Soleil and a Carl Walenda tiptoe dance on the roof so you don't fall or beak the plastic roof panels. When the weather is bad there isn't enough room to do any work inside the truck like you could in a trailer. Then I saw a couple of YouTube videos of guys setting of mobile workshops in box trucks and I knew this is the next truck I will get. So my local Woodcraft store was looking to get rid of their 2007 GMC(Isuzu) 4500 5.2 liter turbo diesel 16' box truck with lift gate and low mileage and the owner made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I've had the truck 6 months and I'm still building it out. Like any shop you never really finished and the design is constantly changing. Our jobs used be for months at a time in which you could gradually load the job with tools and materials as needed, now our jobs seem to last weeks and days instead of months. In our work we set up tools in the morning and put the tools away at the end of the day in our case that is Roesseau tablesaw tables and out feed, mitersaw and extensions, router table, and compressor. Then there's the cleanup whether it's in the house, garage, or the yard. Now throw in bad weather and your got tent and tarp setup, tool and material exposure, not to mention our exposure! Now I pull up to the job and plug in to the hose and the truck is powered. In the truck I have a table saw with 14' of out feed, mitersaw with 11' of out feed, jointer, planer, and router set up and ready to work as soon as I plug the truck in. We have had three carpenters working in the truck at the same time without bumping elbows too badly. This truck has made work much more organized and enjoyable for me and the carpenters I work with.



Paragraphs would be nice or spaces even 
My head hurts trying to read this


----------

